# Fiat Ducato headlamp 1989?



## nickandju (Feb 17, 2010)

Does anyone have or know where I can find an o/s headlamp for my 1989 swift kontiki on a ducato chasis? It's due for MOT and I can't find one without paying a ridiculous amount. Please help


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*headlamp*

Has your van got the sidelight in with the headlight or underneath it


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Headlamp*

Ask at Delfin Designs - they specialise in older Fiats.

Sundial


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

If it is the small oblong light, when we had an early Hymer the garage we used (D.E.M.at Rackheath) told me that an early Ford Fiesta headlight would fit.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

try one of the internet based salvage spares companies. I used these many times when i had an older ducato and they got me out of a spot more than once.

Breakerlink or parts gateway are good and dont cost anything.

Phill


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Ring your local Motor Factors out of Yellow Pages.

JohnW


----------



## nickandju (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: headlamp*



weldted said:


> Has your van got the sidelight in with the headlight or underneath it


Hi, the side light is underneath it.


----------



## nickandju (Feb 17, 2010)

wackywyco said:


> If it is the small oblong light, when we had an early Hymer the garage we used (D.E.M.at Rackheath) told me that an early Ford Fiesta headlight would fit.


I've just looked on ebay and the mk 2 fiesta headlamps do look like the old ducato ones. Does anyone else know if they will fit?


----------



## Harp07 (Jul 16, 2007)

nickandju said:


> Does anyone have or know where I can find an o/s headlamp for my 1989 swift kontiki on a ducato chasis? It's due for MOT and I can't find one without paying a ridiculous amount. Please help


Hi nickandju,
Give Mike Chubb a ring at No1 Gear he will probably have one in stock or he will advise you were you can get one from as he specializes with these vehicles. You can get him on 01460 67000.

Jim.


----------



## nickandju (Feb 17, 2010)

Harp07 said:


> nickandju said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have or know where I can find an o/s headlamp for my 1989 swift kontiki on a ducato chasis? It's due for MOT and I can't find one without paying a ridiculous amount. Please help
> ...


Thank you. I'll give him a call.


----------

